# Calling ALL Twilight fans .....this is amazing!



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

http://team-twilight.com/20110605/the-twilight-saga-breaking-dawn-part-i-trailer/

I CANNOT wait for this film to come out............the trailer looks so good!!!!!
What's your favourite part?


----------



## munchkin35 (Jan 21, 2011)

Hi Kizzymouse,
                    I cant wait either!!!! The trailor does look good - not sure which is fav part quite like the bed braking bit!! (wish it was mine!!!) hee hee, edward can bit my pillows anytime!   Have you read the books? I'm wondering how they will do some parts of it.


----------



## lollipops (Oct 17, 2009)

Omg! Omg! Omg! I cant wait! I mean it, I need my twilight fix soon


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Have I read the books? Oh my! YES loads! I write my own fan fiction based on twiight, Am on my 6th story now   


I love the bed breaking part and the waterfall- hope they stay true to books and keep in the part with all the feathers where Edward bit a pillow - love it    I am waaaaaaaay too old to love twilight but I really think it's universal


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

OMG i am soooo crazy excited about this film!!! Gonna have a twilight wkend and ship all the kids off so i can watch all the films through then head straight to the cinema to watch this!!! The books were so amazingly beautiful on such a deep level and i can't wait to see it played out on the big screen..... like u kizzy i hope they stay true to the books!! 
BTW it's been a while!!! Congrats on ur scrummy little girl... who happens to have the most amazing birthday (she shares it with yours truely!!) 


Sam xXx


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Aww thanks Sam


We are trying to arrange a twilight day at our local cinema - show all 3 films in one day b4 BD comes out


----------



## Mish3434 (Dec 14, 2004)

roll on November    wonder how many times I will go to see this new one


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

OMG that sounds like a fab idea hun!!! Hmmmm may need to pinch that idea for our little local one!! 


Sam xXx


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

A twilight extravaganza!! I can't wait - BD is gonna be so good!!   


I am such a twihard fan - it's kind of embarrassing LOL     
I got into writing my own fan fiction because I loved the characters so much    I post them on a couple of websites if anyone is interested


----------



## lollipops (Oct 17, 2009)

I just can't wait girls! It's the highlight of the year for me! (what a saddo I am!)


Kizzy - share the links hun! And your never too old to love twilight! The books are amazing!


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

I just lost a big post grr!  Was saying just as well no age limit on being a fan!   

I love New Moon best in the books. The Truth chapter and Fire and Ice from Eclipse are great chapters.

I am neither Team Jacob or Team Edward more Team Switzerland although I do have a soft spot for Jacob - he is so sweet and often makes me cry but Edward is Edward and although he annoys the hell out of me sometimes I love him too 

Rob versus Taylor? Has to be Rob!  
Fan Fics - they got me thru having treatment, having a break from tx, getting back on rollercoaster, finally getting pregnant and going thru pregnancy - it helped to write stories - took my mind off things!! 

So here they are if anyone is interested  
Red Moon is the first one - so please don't be too disappointed in it lol  
Then I got the bug and wrote the sequel Bad Moon Rising
After that came Total Eclipse making it The Red Moon Trilogy 

I was hooked then and had already had an idea ages ago for a new story - which was my longest yet and called Blood Ties  
Then there was Newborn - I was annoyed that Bella had been so perfect straight away in BD so decided on my own twist  
Now I'm on Evermore which is in progress  It is a sequel of sorts to Newborn.

If anyone gets time to check them out, let me know what you think  
http://forum.twilightersanonymous.com/complete-fan-fiction/red-moon/

[/size]http://forum.twilightersanonymous.com/complete-fan-fiction/bad-moon-rising-sequel-to-red-moon/http://forum.twilightersanonymous.com/fan-fiction/total-eclipse-last-in-the-red-moon-trilogy!/
[/size]http://forum.twilightersanonymous.com/fan-fiction/blood-ties-t17656/
[/size]http://forum.twilightersanonymous.com/fan-fiction/newborn-t2099

http://forum.twilightersanonymous.com/fan-fiction/evermore/


----------



## munchkin35 (Jan 21, 2011)

Kizzy, 
        Hanvt had chance to read them yet but will, know exactly what u mean about getting u throu TX, they have certainly helped me too - take my mind off things (and onto other things!!!! re Edward, bitting, pillows, feathers.. oooh just got carried away again!!!).  

Shame we cant all go together it would be great to go with other twifans, I hope the films good - they have got better the first was a bit of a disappointment still love it but not as good as I think it could have been.  

Why cant it be out now ahhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!   

Well done on all your stories you have done more than Stephanie now!!!


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Watching New Moon on sky movies HD  Love that film

I just tweeted Taylor - told him I watching it and I love Jacob LOL           
Yep, Taylor Lautner follows me on ******* - bizarre or what!?  

I posted my stories to a blog - much easier, here's the link http://mystories-kizzymouse.blogspot.com/


----------



## Little_Miss_Bossy (Sep 30, 2010)

Hi all Twilight lovers!

Was a bit put out after reading the books and watching the films and then having nothing to do! Then I found the House of Night novels on Amazon. Not quite as good, but still gives you something to do while waiting for the next film! Loads of books in the series and they haven't finished them yet. 

Any other suggestions of good books that are similar?

K xxx


----------



## lollipops (Oct 17, 2009)

Oooh speaking of books you should all really try the True Blood series - there's about 11 books in the series. There is also a TV series to match that is fab too.

Its like twilight but for adults so can be very kinky! 

Author is Charlaine Harris and the main character is Sookie Stackhouse.

I heard about the series from Radio 1 , they recommended them as a stop gap between the Twilight films, then I realised that the americans have done a TV series to compliment the books and I brought the boxset and fell in love with it! 

It really is an adult series though ladies!   

You must try ladies!


----------



## Little_Miss_Bossy (Sep 30, 2010)

My friends at work told me to try those and I was a bit skeptical, but now another person has said it, I'll give it a go. Thanks! x


----------



## lollipops (Oct 17, 2009)

Another fun series of books are 'The Vampire Diariess' - this is more twlighty as its characters are teenagers but again quiet good! There is also a TV series on ITV2 to match the books.

I am abit Vampire mad!  

Karen - The house of night novels are going to be my next purchase!


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Sookie Stackhouse novels ( true blood ) are brilliant. 


Haven't read vampire diaries but love the tv show.


----------



## Mish3434 (Dec 14, 2004)

New pictures from Breaking Dawn Part 1

http://movies.sky.com/the-twlight-saga-breaking-dawn-pt-1/gallery-the-twilight-saga-breaking-dawn

/links


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Ooooooh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Exciting 

My own twilight stories - if anyone is interested  http://mystories-kizzymouse.blogspot.com/2011/07/newborn.html

/links


----------



## GIAToo (Nov 8, 2009)

Can't wait to see BD - anyone want to babysit a one month old when it comes out? tee hee!   
GIA Tooxx


----------



## Mish3434 (Dec 14, 2004)

Wow I can't believe you only have 7 weeks to EDD!!! I would babysit if I lived closer xx


----------



## GIAToo (Nov 8, 2009)

Mish - I know!! Terrifying isn't it?!?!?    I'm sure my mum will let me out for a couple of hours, but not sure if baby will! 
xx


----------



## Mish3434 (Dec 14, 2004)

You will just have to explain to him/her about the importance of Mummy seeing Jacob and Edward


----------



## GIAToo (Nov 8, 2009)

Edward please    (Although I don't think he looks as good in the 2nd and 3rd movies as he did in the first movie!)  Let's hope it's a girl, she'll understand better eh?   
xx


----------



## Mish3434 (Dec 14, 2004)

Sorry Missus but as you can see by my Avator Edward is mine      .


----------



## GIAToo (Nov 8, 2009)

Would you really deny a *single* pregnant woman!?!?


----------



## Mish3434 (Dec 14, 2004)

GIAToo said:


> Would you really deny a *single* pregnant woman!?!?


ermm Yes   but you can have Carlisle on nights I don't need him


----------



## GIAToo (Nov 8, 2009)

Ok, how about this?  Edward on alternate nights and I'll have Jasper on my Edward nights off, you can keep Carlisle    
Deal?


----------



## Mish3434 (Dec 14, 2004)

Okay then Deal x


----------



## Little_Miss_Bossy (Sep 30, 2010)

Sorry ladies they're all coming to my house. Apparently they all prefer redheads! 

Lol! Love the banter!


----------



## Mish3434 (Dec 14, 2004)

Karen I think it must be the pregnancy hormones kicking in making you feel strange things, when the guys came round here they defo said they prefered brown hair xx


----------



## GIAToo (Nov 8, 2009)

Wasn't the redhead bumped off??    
xx


----------



## Mish3434 (Dec 14, 2004)

GIAToo said:


> Wasn't the redhead bumped off??
> xx


----------



## Little_Miss_Bossy (Sep 30, 2010)

oooh evil!   suppose you do have a point there. guess i'll just have to make do with DH!!!


----------



## lollipops (Oct 17, 2009)

Sod the DH's, gimme my Eddie anyday!!! I think he secretly loves blondes!


----------



## Little_Miss_Bossy (Sep 30, 2010)

ah this thread cracks me up!


----------



## Mish3434 (Dec 14, 2004)

Anyone going to see the first installment of Breaking Dawn this weekend?  I'm so excited I have tickets for Friday night yayyy


----------



## Little_Miss_Bossy (Sep 30, 2010)

Im going tonight! Almost wet myself when DH said it was ok and that he would come with me! ARGH! Cant wait! Right time for a snooze so I dont fall asleep during the film!


----------



## Mish3434 (Dec 14, 2004)

Karen, Sooo jealous lol, enjoy xx


----------



## Little_Miss_Bossy (Sep 30, 2010)

Well you are seeing it too so don't be too jealous. You just have to be patient!


----------



## lollipops (Oct 17, 2009)

Lucky devil! Enjoy!!

I am not going till Tuesday! Long time to wait for my jacob body fix! x


----------



## kizzywizzypink (Apr 11, 2009)

Carnt believe only just found this thread lol, ive got tickets for tomorrow night and carnt wait


----------



## Mish3434 (Dec 14, 2004)

How was it Karen?  A few of my friends went and they loved it, one friend in particular went and saw all four films back to back lol now thats dedication for you


----------



## munchkin35 (Jan 21, 2011)

I'm going tonight and can't wait!!!!!!!!!!!!!! very very exciting, will prob b the oldest one there as well but hey who cares


----------



## Mish3434 (Dec 14, 2004)

Munchkin, Dont worry I'm 6 years older than you and the friend I'm going with is 9 years older than you


----------



## lollipops (Oct 17, 2009)

Age really does not matter when it comes to being a twilight fan! Everytime I've been to see one of the new films I notice such a mixed bag of people watching it. Even a grandma with her grandchild was watching new moon! Everyone loves a bit of vamp! 

So jealous of you lot seeing it tonight, Tuesday seems ages away for me! Don't tell me too much info on the film though girls, even though i have read all the books I still need that element of suprise!

But do of course fill me in on the legendary body of Jacob!


----------



## GIAToo (Nov 8, 2009)

Hey girls, my local cinema is showing it on Tuesday lunchtme for Mums and babies, but not sure if it's a good idea as some people have called those Mum and baby showings "scream cinema" so even if my baby is quiet, there'll be lots of other screaming babies  and I wouldn't be able to drool in peace    (Team Edward here   )

Have any Mums been to those showings? Not sure when else I'd get the chance to go otherwise.   Could wait for DVD, but would liike to see it on the big screen   
GIA Tooxxx


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

I'm going sunday with my BF - both waaay too old but we don't care lol


----------



## Little_Miss_Bossy (Sep 30, 2010)

OMG! It's fantastic!    Good laughs and some really good effects too! Hope you all have fun watching it. Can't state how good it was. Lived up to all my expectations from the book. Think I may have to read them again now!


----------



## lollipops (Oct 17, 2009)

Oh Karen I am jumping up and down!!!   so pleased its good, nothing worse than a film not living up to your expectations. OOHHHHH I can't wait!!


----------



## kizzywizzypink (Apr 11, 2009)

All I will say is Omg its fantastic


----------



## munchkin35 (Jan 21, 2011)

Just seen it!! Brilliant really enjoyed it!!! Just make sure u stay until the end credits! Want to watch it again


----------



## Mish3434 (Dec 14, 2004)

Loved it, loved it, loved it.  I won't be too surprised if I found myself sat at the cinema again watching it a second time


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

I loved it so much ....cried quite a lot at a few places, thought they did the book justice, hope to go see again


----------



## Tulipwishes (Nov 20, 2011)

I love all of the twilight films, so this one has a lot to live up to. I cant wait to watch it, I just need someone to come with me


----------



## lollipops (Oct 17, 2009)

Loved it! Was very true to the book & I enjoyed every minute! 

Long wait till the next installment tho! xxx


----------



## Little_Miss_Bossy (Sep 30, 2010)

Is the next one next November? Dont think I can wait that long! lol!


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Went last friday and OMG i was glued to the screen!! So true to the book and so emotional!! Think i'll be going again and then wearing the dvd out    xXx


----------



## Mish3434 (Dec 14, 2004)

Guess what I'm doing tonight.................................................... ....................... Hello Edward and Jacob     Knew I couldn't wait 6 months for the DVD to come out xx


----------

